# What sequels do you want to see?



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

On the top of my head, I'd love to see a sequel to:


Parappa The Rapper / UmJammer Lammy
Just Cause 2 (didn't play the first)
Jazz Jackrabbit
Descent: Freespace
Mafia II (didn't play the first)

-------------------

What about you folks?


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

If Kid Icarus: Uprising 2 or Mother 4 were ever announced, I'd do back flips off the roof.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Bloody Roar 5.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I want to see Warcraft IV, not World of Warcraft but Warcraft, a good old RTS with maybe some gameplay innovations thrown in and more than anything I want it to ignore all the crap "lore" from WoW and continue the story from where Warcraft III left it.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Final Fantasy 7 Part 2, in 1920x1080 6 channel surround sound, 250 hours worth of content.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Left 4 Dead 3
Portal 3


Also Big Bumpin' 2......... We need the next generation of awful Burger King games


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fallout 4, the next Elder Scrolls title.. The latter will come eventually I'll just have to wait half a decade...



knightofdespair said:


> Final Fantasy 7 Part 2, in 1920x1080 6 channel surround sound, 250 hours worth of content.


I love the universe and story but I think they've probably done that to death now... Maybe if they could have a well done story set in the same universe, with new characters the magic + technology thing annoyed some people who preferred classic fantasy but I liked it...

I'm not going to lie though I'd just be like 'where's Vincent/Cloud/Tifa/Yuffie/Cid/Barret/Nanaki/Cait Sith everyone? If I played it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

SSX Tricky 2
Downhill Domination 2
Blur 2
Battlefield Bad Company 3
Borderlands 3
LA Noire 2
Red Dead 'Redemption 2' (probably wouldn't be called "...Redemption 2")


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Fallout 4, Just Cause 3, Kid Icarus: Uprising 2, Psi Ops 2, and a new Spyro.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Fallout 4, the next Elder Scrolls title.. The latter will come eventually I'll just have to wait half a decade...
> 
> I love the universe and story but I think they've probably done that to death now... Maybe if they could have a well done story set in the same universe, with new characters the magic + technology thing annoyed some people who preferred classic fantasy but I liked it...
> 
> I'm not going to lie though I'd just be like 'where's Vincent/Cloud/Tifa/Yuffie/Cid/Barret/Nanaki/Cait Sith everyone? If I played it.


Maybe Cloud and Tifa had a kid, and it turns out 'Sephiroth' was just one of his clones and not the real one.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Banjo-Kazooie
Metroid
Star Fox


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

God of war 4
Fallout 4
Mercenaries 3
XCOM:Enemy unknown 2


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Half-Life 3 (or HL2 Ep.3 ?)
That's the only series so far I can think of.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

KH3. I'd also love to see a new game in the FF12 universe, and a new Banjo Kazooie game that's not bad.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Okami.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Nanorell8 said:


> If Kid Icarus: Uprising 2 or *Mother 4 *were ever announced, I'd do back flips off the roof.





Eggshell said:


> Metroid 5 (been over 10 years now), Portal 3, *Mother 4*, Star Fox 64 sequel (looks like we're getting it), F-Zero GX sequel.


I know it's not an official release and it will not be made by Shigesato Itoi, but a bunch of Mother fans got together and made their own Mother 4 from scratch. It looks amazing! It will be a free PC download. I'm a HUGE Mother fan and I'm hyped up about this! It'll be out later this year!






http://www.mother4game.com/



knightofdespair said:


> Final Fantasy 7 Part 2, in 1920x1080 6 channel surround sound, 250 hours worth of content.


That would be sick! But they'd probably **** it up by making it linear and non-open world and having active time battles instead of turn-based. :no


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

Left 4 Dead 3
Another Destroy All Humans
Soul Calibur VI
Team Fortress 3
Reboot of Crash Bandicoot
Reboot of Spyro (With no Skylanders)
Manhunt 3
Another Shadow Pokemon video game
Pokemon Snap/Stadium 3


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

The next final fantasy. The last one I was looking forward to by looking at the trailers, was canceled =(


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Noca said:


> The next final fantasy. The last one I was looking forward to by looking at the trailers, was canceled =(


That would be Final Fantasy 15. This game was going to be Final Fantasy 13 Versus but that idea was scrapped and they pretty much made it it's own FF game in the series.

Strangely, I don't think I saw anything on this year's E3 about it but as far as I know, it hasn't been cancelled. No release date yet.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

S.t.a.l.k.e.r 
System Shock 
Vagrant Story 
Metroid
Baldur's Gate
Jet Force Gemini
Vampire: The Masquerade


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

Time splitters


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Half life 3

Neverwinter Nights 3 (make it more like the 1... 2 was okay.)

Guild wars 3 (make it like guild wars 1.... 2 sucked)

Left for dead 3

Diablo 4 (make it like diablo 2.... 3 sucked)

Grim Dawn (expansion or 2!) such a good game.

Dystopia or plan of attack becoming an actual game (they were hl2 modifications) or updated mods since they are like 6-8 years old, which died

Borderlands 3

Torchlight 3


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Arcanum
Fallout: tactics


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Thedood said:


> I know it's not an official release and it will not be made by Shigesato Itoi, but a bunch of Mother fans got together and made their own Mother 4 from scratch. It looks amazing! It will be a free PC download. I'm a HUGE Mother fan and I'm hyped up about this! It'll be out later this year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been excited about this fan game for a very long time, I can't wait for it's release! I feel bad for the people working on the game though, they're not getting paid at all for this


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hoping Kingdom Hearts 3 will be made within my lifetime.
Also, Mass Effect 4, FFXV, and I would like to see a Protoype 3, but it's not going to happen lol.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Without Itoi, Mother 4 isn't really Mother 4.

Here's my list,
Elite Beat Agents 2
Elite 2 (sequel to that old computer game)
Startropics 3
Earthboud 2 (not Mother 4, a game following Ness and Paula after the events of EB)
Chrono _______ (sequel to Cross)
Chrono _______ (game that happens between Trigger and Cross)
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 5 (sequel to TMNT 4 on SNES)
Wario Land 5 (Staring Waluigi, because Wario doesn't do diddly these days)
Wario World 2
Advance Wars 3
Pulseman 2
Ristar 2
Nights into Dreams 3
Michael Jackson's Moonwalker 2
Shenmue 3


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

MuffinMan said:


> Elite 2 (sequel to that old computer game)


Umm...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frontier:_Elite_II


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Cubivore 2
SMT 5 on console 
Drakengard 4

Not a sequel, but I'd like to see another game from the original Quintet team that worked on Illusion of Gaia, Terranigma, and The Granstream Saga. Love those games.



MuffinMan said:


> Without Itoi, Mother 4 isn't really Mother


This. I don't care about fan made Mother games.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

We need Half Life 3. Give it to me, GabeN!

Oh, and I want another Silent Hill game, but I don't know how soon that is going to be.


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Eggshell said:


> unfortunately I don't think they own the rights to Okami, Capcom does.


knowing Capcoms track record with non-SF titles i guess its better theres no new Okami then :no


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kiba said:


> Arcanum
> Fallout: tactics


Nice. Fallout Tactics is great. They should really make a sequel. But for now i'm just gonna be thankful for Wasteland 2  I have money saved up just for that game.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Nice. Fallout Tactics is great. They should really make a sequel. But for now i'm just gonna be thankful for Wasteland 2  I have money saved up just for that game.


Yeah, i'm stoke for the new Wasteland and look forward to Project Eternity if it does indeed end up getting released around Christmas when it's supposed to..


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

metro last light sequel would be awesome....


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Elder Scrolls 6, Fallout 4, Another Bioshock, Max Payne 4



H i said:


> metro last light sequel would be awesome....


I played Last Light but not the first one. I enjoyed the game more than I thought I would and would like to see another sequel as well.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

The Elder Scrolls 6 would be nice, but we probably won't see that for another few years yet. Hopefully Fallout 4 will be released soon enough to fill that Bethesda urge.

Would also like to see a sequel to Dishonored, best stealth game I've played in the past couple of years.

And last but not least, I've wanted to see a new Earthbound/Mother game for years now.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Dark Cloud 3
Mega Man Legends 3
Mother 4 
Klonoa
Mystical Ninja
Metroid Prime 4


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Another Deux Ex game as well with some improved mechanics.


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> The Elder Scrolls 6 would be nice, but we probably won't see that for another few years yet. Hopefully Fallout 4 will be released soon enough to fill that Bethesda urge.
> 
> Would also like to see a sequel to Dishonored, best stealth game I've played in the past couple of years.
> 
> And last but not least, I've wanted to see a new Earthbound/Mother game for years now.


I have dishonored only briefly played it. I'll probably start playing it more. I'm assuming you played the witcher? I tried playing it wasn't my cup of tea. May gave it another shot. (asking because of your other thread)


----------



## DannyBoy64 (May 5, 2014)

Beyond Good and Evil 2

Half Life 3
Mega Man 11 (or let Lord Michel Ancel reboot it)
Crash Sequel/Reboot


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Dragon's Dogma 2
Hitman 6


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

Dragon's Dogma 2 (just started playing the first one, blown away)
The Darkness 3
Vanquish 2
Devil May Cry 5
Jet Set Radio Future 2


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe Tales of Graces 2 but Symphonia 2 was so bad that I'm not sure I want this

Also I don't even want a sequel to Yume Nikki I just want an update _please_


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Sequel to this obviously










A new Suikoden, Shadow Hearts or Dragon Quest game on a next gen console would be nice and by next gen I mean no nintendo or hand held systems. Everyone knows that Final Fantasy XV and Kingdom Hearts 3 are going to be massive disappointments if they ever come out


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

A sequel to Max Payne 3 with more actual gameplay.


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName (Feb 17, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


> On the top of my head, I'd love to see a sequel to:
> 
> 
> Parappa The Rapper / UmJammer Lammy
> Just Cause 2 (didn't play the first)


Oh godddd Parappa... my dad bought that for me when I was little, one of my first PS1 games. That was no kid's game damnit, it was pretty unforgiving with its timing. I only made it up to the level with the jamaican frog guy haha. The game that introduced me to video game rage.

I would like to see a Just Cause 2 sequel... preferably one with multiplayer...


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

H i said:


> I have dishonored only briefly played it. I'll probably start playing it more. I'm assuming you played the witcher? I tried playing it wasn't my cup of tea. May gave it another shot. (asking because of your other thread)


Yeah, I've played both the Witcher games released so far. As much as I enjoy the story, I have to admit that I've never been a big fan of the gameplay, especially in the first game where the combat was basically just clicking the left mouse button over and over again, and throwing in a spell here and there (mostly just Aard and Igni though, barely ever used the others). Still looking forward to the Witcher 3 though, hopefully they will have improved the combat a lot more.


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

I would love to see more of the Last Of Us universe, but not Joel and Ellie. I think it's perfect the way it is and should move on to another story.
Watch Dogs deserves another game with a new protagonist. (yes , I'm willing to defend the game since I didn't felt that I was lied to and I ejoyed the game thoroughly)
Another Deus Ex, please. And I want Eidos to do it. I like them as a studio very much. I admire them.
Another Dishonored would be lovely, aswell. I like to say that Dishonored is the best Assassin's Creed game ever made. Very controversial indeed. It definitely won't be about Corvo Attano , but maybe in the same universe. I mean the DLCs with Daud were amazing. Who ever thought it was an amazing idea to have Michael Madsen to voice him is a bloody genious.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

H i said:


> metro last light sequel would be awesome....


Not me. I got so far in that game only to get stuck underwater at the prawn fight sequence..never again, Metro..


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Draconis said:


> I would love to see more of the Last Of Us universe, but not Joel and Ellie. I think it's perfect the way it is and should move on to another story.
> Watch Dogs deserves another game with a new protagonist. (yes , I'm willing to defend the game since I didn't felt that I was lied to and I ejoyed the game thoroughly)
> Another Deus Ex, please. And I want Eidos to do it. I like them as a studio very much. I admire them.
> Another Dishonored would be lovely, aswell. I like to say that Dishonored is the best Assassin's Creed game ever made. Very controversial indeed. It definitely won't be about Corvo Attano , but maybe in the same universe. I mean the DLCs with Daud were amazing. Who ever thought it was an amazing idea to have Michael Madsen to voice him is a bloody genious.


I would love another Deus Ex like the first one for sure. As for Dishonored, I didn't like it as much because I thought it was way too easy and short. You really didn't need any other powers, but Blink for 90% of the game!


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

iminnocentenough said:


> I would love another Deus Ex like the first one for sure. As for Dishonored, I didn't like it as much because I thought it was way too easy and short. You really didn't need any other powers, but Blink for 90% of the game!


I loved Dishonored so much because I knew nothing of this game before it got released. I never ever buy games without getting any information about it first. I was really suprised , in a good way of course. I loved the mission design, also the low and high chaos system was an interesting addition.Then I found out that Victor Antonov ( the guy that created The Combine and City 17) was behind the art design of the game. Also I totally geeked out when I heard Michael Madsen. Such an enjoyable experience...loved it. 
Also it makes me sad that Arkahm Knight would be the final Arkham game from Rocksteady. I would like just one more for all times' sake. I just hope that this Arkham Knight is a memorable character and leaves a mark on the Batman universe , like the animated series did with Harley.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

Draconis said:


> I loved Dishonored so much because I knew nothing of this game before it got released. I never ever buy games without getting any information about it first. I was really suprised , in a good way of course. I loved the mission design, also the low and high chaos system was an interesting addition.Then I found out that Victor Antonov ( the guy that created The Combine and City 17) was behind the art design of the game. Also I totally geeked out when I heard Michael Madsen. Such an enjoyable experience...loved it.
> Also it makes me sad that Arkahm Knight would be the final Arkham game from Rocksteady. I would like just one more for all times' sake. I just hope that this Arkham Knight is a memorable character and leaves a mark on the Batman universe , like the animated series did with Harley.


I agree with you on how great the level design was on Dishonored. I just get really upset with games if they're too easy or short..I guess that's just me though. It's a fun game to speedrun, though!

As with the Arkham games..I played and loved the first one, but the boss fight just ruined any hope I had for the other games. I might be too critical with video games, but I guess it's just me.. :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Freelancer 2
Mechwarrior 5
E.v.o: Search for eden 2
System Shock 3(**** Bioshock)



Draconis said:


> I mean the DLCs with Daud were amazing. Who ever thought it was an amazing idea to have Michael Madsen to voice him is a bloody genius.


The DLCs were a lot better than the main game. The story was great, and Daud wasn't as evil as they portrayed him in the main game.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Freelancer 2
> Mechwarrior 5
> E.v.o: Search for eden 2
> System Shock 3(**** Bioshock)


A new Mechwarrior and system shock would be ****ing awsome!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Kiba said:


> A new Mechwarrior and system shock would be ****ing awsome!


Yep.

Mechwarrior online is okay, but it's just online. I want the old sim game back, not some arcade mech shooter like mechwarrior 4 was.

As for System shock 3. It would be easy to pull of a new story. Crazy supercomputer AI never really die anyway lol.


hébergement gratuit


----------



## Lonelyfalcon (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Pul5ar (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll second the System Shock 3 suggestion.
Also an actual sequel to Thief 3 - the last actual thief game.
Half Life 3 ofcourse (confirmed BTW)
Unreal Tournament 4
also Unreal 3


----------



## Draconis (Jul 24, 2014)

Ah yes, System Shock 3 would be fabulous. I also think that Batman Arkham Asylum is better at being a Bioshock game than Bioshock itself. And Infinite I didn't really dig, except maybe for the story. But the gameplay was not all that great and neither was in the first Bioshock. So basiclly if you look objectivly at BAA and Bioshock, the first Arkham game is just better.
Also , why so much focus on the bloody batmobile...what about this knight character...uuumm hey look guys we have a car that can shoot rockets! hey guys , we have some really cool stuff to show you! here is a screenshot oooooofff.....THE BATMOBILE! OMG, stop it rocksteady! Arkahma Asylum is a better game than City. And for all it's faults, the Arkahm origins game had the detective thingy and you actually investigated crime scenes, that was the coolest thing to come of the game! Use it , I want to investigate crimes , not shoot rockets at drones. Rant over.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Always wanted to see a good and proper sequel to Conker's Bad Fur Day and Banjo Tooie, or several of those other great Rare games when they were cranking em out on the regular. Though I heard that all the old hands responsible for the classics quit and they are making phone games now or something.


----------



## RZ3R0 (Jul 5, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Final Fantasy 7 Part 2, in 1920x1080 6 channel surround sound, 250 hours worth of content.


:yes I believe that FFVII is not even done yet because there are still some aspects of the story that remain open.

Aside that I'm looking forward to:
Metal Gear Solid V: Phantom Pain
Uncharted 4
Starcraft Legacy of the Void
Assassins Creed Unity


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Left 4 Dead 3
Fallout 4
Mass Effect 4
New Spyro or Crash Bandicoot game.
New Elder Scrolls
Borderlands 3


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Pokemon Snap. That game was so awesome. 
The Wolf Among Us season 2, or some other story from that universe. I loved TWAU so much.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

The Darkness 3


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I really wanna see a Fallout 4 game.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

I want a Fallout 3 HD Remix with multiplayer, all the voice actors replaced with Snoop Dog and exclusive to Xbox One.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

GOURANGA said:


> I want a Fallout 3 HD Remix with multiplayer, all the voice actors replaced with Snoop Dog and exclusive to Xbox One.


I'd buy an Xbox One just for that, lol!


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## RZ3R0 (Jul 5, 2013)

BillDauterive said:


>


I have never seen or heard of this game but the fact that its atlus must mean its good.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Another assassin's creed game with ezio...if only.


----------

